# Favorite YouTube woodworker



## craigy (19 Feb 2019)

Who are the best British woodworkers on YouTube and why?


----------



## Jamied (19 Feb 2019)

I like Peter Parfit, Mat Estlea and Manor wood and Peter Millard.
All are helpful in there advice, down to earth, and appreciate we don't all have mega sized workshops .


----------



## MikeG. (19 Feb 2019)

Leo Sampson.


----------



## thetyreman (19 Feb 2019)

Paul Sellers
David Charlesworth
Chris Tribe


----------



## sammy.se (19 Feb 2019)

I feel like I'm back in school when I watch Paul Sellers, which is nice.

Peter Millard for practical advice, and great presentation style.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Arron (19 Feb 2019)

Peter Millard and Manor wood


----------



## scooby (19 Feb 2019)

My favourite channel isnt British (unfortunately  )

My favourite British one would have to be Peter Millard's. Chris Tribe is also good (I'm a bit ashamed to say I've have only recently discovered his channel).


----------



## Grawschbags (19 Feb 2019)

Off the top of my head...

Peter Millard,
Gid Joiner,
Rag n Bone Brown,
Manor Wood,
Badger Workshop,
New Brit Workshop


----------



## tony_s (19 Feb 2019)

Sellers, Charlesworth, oh and Neil McKinlay for pure entertainment value!


----------



## dzj (20 Feb 2019)

All channels mentioned here are worth a look.
Like most things on YT they are for the beginner or intermediate level woodworker.
Also there is quite a lot of overlap among them.
I enjoyed watching a few episodes of the Hands series on YT. 
In general, I find documentaries of people making a living by plying their trade more interesting, than what the YT content creators churn out.

edited: Just remembered, there's this Scottish fellow, a joiner/ cabinetmaker...Gary I think his name is... Worth having a look.


----------



## novocaine (20 Feb 2019)

All of the above, but I'd like to chuck a curve ball in and say Ben Crowe from Crimson Guitars too. 
Very specific type of wood working I'll admit but still worth a watch.


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (20 Feb 2019)

I am subscribed to Manor Wood, but i do find myself cringing a bit sometimes, particularly when his lovely Felder bandsaw gets abused (the bearings spark like crazy!) as if he doesn't really have a clue what he's doing!? But he has some seriously nice (very expensive) machinery!!


----------



## MikeG. (20 Feb 2019)

No-one has mentioned Scott Dimelow yet. (hammer) (hammer) :lol:


----------



## woodbloke66 (20 Feb 2019)

MikeG.":jk1qxylz said:


> No-one has mentioned Scott Dimelow yet. (hammer) (hammer) :lol:


Naughty step for you Mike :lol: - Rob


----------



## Noho12C (20 Feb 2019)

I like also the series "hands". Quite old but still very interesting.

Not British but Canadian are "doucette and Wolfe". They are making fine furniture and the videos are really nice to watch (though they stopped posting a while ago)

I also like Paul Sellers (I'm a subscriber on his website). He can have some very strong opinions and be a bit irritating at times, but most of my woodworking knowledge comes from him.

(Not woodworking related but still worth watching : clickspring. His work and videos are top notch)

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## OscarG (20 Feb 2019)

novocaine":2pekeo3d said:


> All of the above, but I'd like to chuck a curve ball in and say Ben Crowe from Crimson Guitars too.
> Very specific type of wood working I'll admit but still worth a watch.



I used to watch as I'm into building guitars too, he's a very likeable chap but he just talks too much!

"Todays video, how to dress your frets" - 10 mins talking, 5 mins trying to sell tools, 5 mins mucking about.... 20 seconds actually working on a guitar ;-)

If you're into Luthier 'tubers, may I recommend Highline Guitars on youtube, he's very good.


----------



## Stanleymonkey (20 Feb 2019)

Peter Millard, quite like Stumpy Nubs from over the pond.

He's quite honest and down to earth about things - not to everyone's taste though.

My first Rob Cosman video - I saw his travelling tool cabinet. Every nook and cranny used. Very clever design. Really liked it.... but then the expensive tools name dropping began and that's all I think of with him now.


----------



## OscarG (20 Feb 2019)

A few overseas 'tubers I like...

*King's fine woodworking* - makes a lot of really nice table saw sleds - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCm8CRH ... MemitETdbA

*Matthew Cremona* - https://www.youtube.com/user/mcremona/videos

*Nick Ferry *- https://www.youtube.com/user/ferrynick/videos

*Make Something* - good work but the odd annoying advert - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtayke ... o2BsPm-rsw

*Worth the effort* - not everyone's cup of tea, unusual style but I like him - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxOSP6 ... DWfNHqHCgA


----------



## Cheshirechappie (20 Feb 2019)

Oh thanks, chaps - I'm now going to waste hours rummaging around YouTube when I ought to be doing something else!

By the way - don't forget Richard Maguire, The English Woodworker; https://www.youtube.com/user/EnglishWoodworker

Information rich and waffle-free, especially for hand tool use.


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (20 Feb 2019)

Another good one from over the pond, David Boeff. He makes fine furniture for a living so he's not a career youtuber with 'all the gear no idea'. Loads of great tricks of the trade and he makes some very nice stuff!
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDKsKT ... kv1SstybGw


----------



## whiskywill (20 Feb 2019)

OscarG":2pwrsk01 said:


> If you're into Luthier 'tubers, may I recommend Highline Guitars on youtube, he's very good.



Also Jason Beam on Youtube. He's a bit of an oddball and waffles a bit but he has a 39 part acoustic guitar build complete with mistakes.


----------



## Cheshirechappie (20 Feb 2019)

Here's another - Barry Lorimer. Not great on production values or bulls... - erm, pizazz - but solid knowledge and experience from a pro cabinetmaker, particularly about veneering with hide glue;

https://www.youtube.com/user/BazCabinetMaker/videos


----------



## thetyreman (20 Feb 2019)

sellers has the right to be opinionated he's been a working craftsman where it's actually his living unlike most teachers and he really knows what he's talking about, no fakeness at all, he's genuine and being himself, that's why it works and so many others fail, you have to be authentic, people can see through snake oil and bodgers who aren't really craftsmen. There's a saying I really like 'silence is better than bulls**t'


----------



## scooby (20 Feb 2019)

Since we've moved onto overseas you tubers, I really enjoy watching Pask Makes.


----------



## MikeG. (20 Feb 2019)

thetyreman":25nhvfu2 said:


> ....... people can see through snake oil and bodgers who aren't really craftsmen. There's a saying I really like 'silence is better than bulls**t'



Ah, you're talking about Wood by Wright. He does some of the worst handtool demonstrations you could hope to see. His carving is joyously awful. It's so bad it makes compulsive viewing. The thing is, he is pleasant and enthusiastic, so his devotees must just overlook his poor skills to enjoy half an hour in his company whilst he ruins some wood. He has a huge audience.


----------



## rafezetter (20 Feb 2019)

Shame on all of you... Steve Maskery.


----------



## sammy.se (20 Feb 2019)

rafezetter":n6ijf6sq said:


> Shame on all of you... Steve Maskery.


Yes, but we need MORE of Steve!!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (20 Feb 2019)

MikeG.":2xg6wd34 said:


> thetyreman":2xg6wd34 said:
> 
> 
> > ....... people can see through snake oil and bodgers who aren't really craftsmen. There's a saying I really like 'silence is better than bulls**t'
> ...



I watched one of his live videos sometime before/after Christmas (can remember) where he did some weird variation of a blind dovetail. It was one of the most cringe inducing things I've seen. Halfway trough things were going wrong, he was rushing and getting stressed. 
I, strangely, found myself not being able to stop watching. Bit like the 'proverbial' car crash. Probably explains the large audience.

The joint he was doing was pretty pointless. More time consuming and difficult than a blind dovetail without the strength of a dovetail. End result wasnt good.


----------



## thetyreman (20 Feb 2019)

MikeG.":31f0vbbv said:


> thetyreman":31f0vbbv said:
> 
> 
> > ....... people can see through snake oil and bodgers who aren't really craftsmen. There's a saying I really like 'silence is better than bulls**t'
> ...



I wasn't talking about wood by wright specifically no, I'm not going to name them, there are worse ones than him. (hammer)


----------



## Cheshirechappie (20 Feb 2019)

Another one - Bill Carter. Not so much a woodworker as a plane maker, but very knowledgeable and producing superb results without needing a workshop the size of an aircraft hanger and two million quid's worth of machinery.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCFCVWo ... jPzopUUbJQ


----------



## thomashenry (20 Feb 2019)

Paul Sellers by a country mile.


----------



## Bm101 (20 Feb 2019)

Don't really do videos. Bit of a weird comment on this thread I suppose. *Awkward silence....  .... 
When I do it's topical. I search summat specific. At this moment its Thien baffles. I love the internet for that. Hello Knowledge!
I'm subscribed to a fair few like Peter M, Chris T, Steve of the Knightly Order of the Bandsaw of course. I just don't _watch_ a lot. Maybe I just like to mess things up on my own with no one else to blame?!?
However I am an occasional fan of the English Woodworker. No nonsense. And as CChappie says, Bill Carter. Both people strike me as fellas I'd enjoy having a pint with like the first few names. Just seem like regular fellas. That's the appeal to me of any online video. I need to see it's genuine.
Ah yeh, one more.
This fella. Recommended on here recently. This guy is very watchable to me (sometimes there are subtitles.  ). He reminds me to stop faffing about and make the cut.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVV4-HzZZPw


----------



## woodbloke66 (20 Feb 2019)

Most of the current crop of UToobers make me 'click away' with five seconds, but this sort of stuff from Japan is amazing and there's plenty more as well - Rob


----------



## cerdeira (20 Feb 2019)

There's this guy: Bradshaw Joinery. 
His videography is far from great aesthetically and otherwise, but he is an actual professional joiner showing how to do joinery the traditional way and giving useful tips along the way. 
A far cry from the majority of YT videos on plugging some dominoes, using track saws and gluing end grain with PVA


----------



## Droogs (20 Feb 2019)

Not a brit but dorian bracht is enjoyable


----------



## Trevanion (20 Feb 2019)

I quite like Poroldchap, just a chap in his shed, waffling on.


----------



## screwpainting (20 Feb 2019)

MikeG.":3q8k4zr8 said:


> Leo Sampson.


Could not agree more, what a breath of fresh air this lad is, a very impressive young man indeed. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## finish_that (20 Feb 2019)

UK ones seem to all be listed, over the pond I think Frank Howarth - Frank Makes
is really my favourite - https://www.youtube.com/user/urbanTrash


----------



## SteveB43 (20 Feb 2019)

UK ones, the usual crowd, all already mentioned, plus a plug for the Measuring up podcast, 
If you haven’t seen or heard of a guy in Japan, Ishitani furniture, then do have a look, fantastic furniture, great setting, and best of all no chat or annoying background muzak,


----------



## Noho12C (20 Feb 2019)

SteveB43":1mrm8ck1 said:


> UK ones, the usual crowd, all already mentioned, plus a plug for the Measuring up podcast,
> If you haven’t seen or heard of a guy in Japan, Ishitani furniture, then do have a look, fantastic furniture, great setting, and best of all no chat or annoying background muzak,


Yes ! Big fan of it. And cute dog too !

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## StottC (20 Feb 2019)

There's a few guys over the pond that I really like:

*I Like to Make Stuff* - Guy named Bob, more of general makers channel, but he does some really cool woodworking projects sometimes mixed in with general DIY and other 'maker' videos. Really does a bit of everything! 
*WWMM (Woodworking for Mere Mortals)* - Steve Ramsey, some great videos but a little cringey at times.

I've stumbled across Paul Sellers in the past but haven't heard of most of the guys suggested here! For some reason my feed seems to be dominated by the yanks :shock: I'll have to check all of these out!


----------



## Noho12C (20 Feb 2019)

There is also Matt Estlea. Good videos and some interesting topics (how to cut joints, some tools reviews, etc)

Has been a bit less interesting lately.

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (20 Feb 2019)

Noho12C":1fhgnsd3 said:


> There is also Matt Estlea. Good videos and some interesting topics (how to cut joints, some tools reviews, etc)
> 
> Has been a bit less interesting lately.
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk



He is good but I agree with the less interesting bit. Hes amassed a dung ton of new power tools and machinery so his channel has changed a lot. I enjoyed his earlier stuff quite a lot.


----------



## Aquachiefofficer (20 Feb 2019)

Peter Millard is greatly appreciated and Marius Hornberger provides theatrical flair with practical demos.
Paul


----------



## screwpainting (20 Feb 2019)

Tips from a shipwright has to be one of my all time favorites, Lou has a very easy manner and is an absolute master of his craft, the whole series has been very good indeed.
https://www.youtube.com/user/TipsfromaS ... t/featured


----------



## Wallaceandsons (21 Feb 2019)

Four eyes furniture is great. Co hosts an excellent podcast as well called Modern Maker who, as a collective, also produce clamps and a finish. His socials are good too. 

Pask Makes has a great workbench vid which I made. 

But it has to be Paul Sellers. I just love the way he says 'like thissss'


----------



## BigMonka (21 Feb 2019)

MikeG.":1zu6uyhh said:


> thetyreman":1zu6uyhh said:
> 
> 
> > ....... people can see through snake oil and bodgers who aren't really craftsmen. There's a saying I really like 'silence is better than bulls**t'
> ...


That's really interesting Mike. I enjoy watching his channel because he seems like a nice enthusiastic guy (like you said), but rather than overlooking his poor skills it's purely ignorance on my part as I didn't know they were bad  
I guess that's the problem with youtube when you're a beginner, I could really do with finding a local surrogate Dad/Granddad with woodworking skills to learn from!


----------



## Cheshirechappie (21 Feb 2019)

Here's another one - The English Polisher. More repair and refinishing than polishing from new, but some useful knowledge and tips.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCOrK3M ... Q/featured


----------



## Lonsdale73 (21 Feb 2019)

StottC":ejxlba7x said:


> There's a few guys over the pond that I really like:
> 
> *WWMM (Woodworking for Mere Mortals)* - Steve Ramsey, some great videos but a little cringey at times.



Found him the right side of entertaining and informative if at times a little too "inyerface" when he was just a regular bloke but find his newer, largely infomercials less useful.


----------



## Ttrees (21 Feb 2019)

Here's another few English woodworkers that haven't been mentioned.
Mitch Peacock
Andy Lovelock
Simon James
Peter Sefton
Andrew Lawton
Alan Peters
I would have thought these guys would have came up before the thread got a bit off topic, referencing the continental woodworkers.
Tom


----------



## heimlaga (21 Feb 2019)

There is nobody on youtube who really cover the sort of work I do and my way of working. Maybe I am odd. Maybe they are. 
I don't know........

However this is one of my favourites even though my German isn't very good.
https://www.youtube.com/user/tracheide2/featured


----------



## Jamesc (21 Feb 2019)

One more UK site for the list is Susan Gardener

I enjoy her videos and going along for the journey, mostly guitar building but her series on building a thickness sander was very good


----------



## whiskywill (21 Feb 2019)

sammy.se":2dnwck0d said:


> rafezetter":2dnwck0d said:
> 
> 
> > Shame on all of you... Steve Maskery.
> ...



No. :wink: Too technical. On his latest video he mentions an MFT table and MRMDF. That might mean something to an experienced woodworker but I had to look up MFT table and think about what MRMDF stood for as I have never used it. No more abbreviations, please.


----------



## custard (21 Feb 2019)

Sawdust=manglitter":269196ru said:


> I am subscribed to Manor Wood, but i do find myself cringing a bit sometimes, particularly when his lovely Felder bandsaw gets abused (the bearings spark like crazy!)



I've taken a look at his videos and rather than bearings he uses ceramic guide bushes on his bandsaw. I have exactly the same set up and some sparking is pretty much inevitable, it looks far worse on a video than in real life!


----------



## Sawdust=manglitter (21 Feb 2019)

custard":d9chc2g7 said:


> I've taken a look at his videos and rather than bearings he uses ceramic guide bushes on his bandsaw. I have exactly the same set up and some sparking is pretty much inevitable, it looks far worse on a video than in real life!



I stand corrected, thanks Custard. One of his videos a few months ago he was ripping a long board on the bandsaw and there was a constant stream of sparks and (even if it is to be expected) it did not look right at all :shock: I was cringing as if I was the one in pain


----------



## TFrench (21 Feb 2019)

Personally I don't watch too many woodworking YT vids, only if I'm actually looking for a specific thing. My main ones are machinist related - abom79, keith rucker and steve summers.


----------



## screwpainting (23 Feb 2019)

I didn't see this guy mentioned...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVyrMi9K3S8

Good stuff =D> .


----------



## thetyreman (4 Mar 2019)

here's a youtuber I like, he needs more views in my opinion: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12ADyRSvPM0


----------



## Mr T (4 Mar 2019)

I quite like The Sampson Boat Building Co. They are in the US but the main man is a Brit. I love their tilting bandsaw. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1bpBQhTLko

Chris


----------



## Trevanion (4 Mar 2019)

Jeremy Broun very occasionally puts out an interesting video.

When he's not claiming to have invented the router or exclaiming about how innovative he is, that is.


----------



## Noho12C (4 Mar 2019)

Trevanion":3sk5ts28 said:


> Jeremy Broun very occasionally puts out an interesting video.
> 
> When he's not claiming to have invented the router or exclaiming about how innovative he is, that is.


Just had a look. First video : "why I'm a better cabinetmaker than Thomas Chippendale".
He doesn't have self esteem issues at least..

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dokkodo (4 Mar 2019)

Mr Chikadee, on YouTube... not British but great relaxing viewing. No talk, just bird song and long shots of him and his partner doing things like felling and hewing whole trees by hand to build a timber frame house in the Appalachia’s, very cool... as my old boss used to say: “I love hard work. I could watch it all day”


----------



## Noho12C (15 Mar 2019)

A nice video I just found, about Skelton Saws

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgne_FCPV1A


----------



## Quickben (17 Mar 2019)

Been mentioned before, but I really like watching Ishitani Furniture and his Korean copycat, Kobeomsuk.

Watching their videos is like meditation, more so Ishitani. I find it extremely calming.

No bloody talking in them, the woodwork speaks for itself. As such they're not exactly How-too's or instructionals, they're just really nice to watch.

I can't stand conventional yootoobas. Set my teeth itching. 

Actually, that's not entirely true. I don't work in the same way he works, but I like some of Rob Cosman's early videos. No ego or grandioseness, just honest advice. If he made mistakes during a shoot he would leave them in the final post and not edit them out, which speaks volumes. 

Gary.


----------



## Trevanion (17 Mar 2019)

Quickben":3g1z6aq4 said:


> If he made mistakes during a shoot he would leave them in the final post and not edit them out, which speaks volumes.



Don't be daft! We all know with Cosman's new patented laser-guided homing dovetail saw it is impossible to make a single mistake! All for the low low price of $800!


----------



## Quickben (17 Mar 2019)

Yeah, I did say his early videos. Haven't watched any of his new stuff. 

Now I know I needn't bother !!


----------



## swb58 (17 Mar 2019)

Another vote for Mr Chickadee. No talking, just birdsong and the sound of sharp tools.


----------



## Trevanion (17 Mar 2019)

If we're broadening the spectrum beyond the British Isles, I quite like these chaps from China (I think):

[youtube]twc9L8IcpPg[/youtube]

No guards on any machines, wearing at best a pair of flip flops... usually barefooted, power feeds all set to fastest setting, no dust extraction, the list goes on! It's pretty much all how you SHOULDN'T run a workshop but they do put out some nice work, Is it the prettiest work? Not by a mile, but it does its job.

[youtube]gR8tOIjYRzg[/youtube]


----------



## thetyreman (17 Mar 2019)

Doucette and Wolfe Furniture Makers

they don't post too often thesedays but when they do I always get excited, amazing quality and craftsmanship: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gr4YV0JQC3w


----------



## craigs (19 Mar 2019)

Theres a ton of Asian documentaries on YT that are about the craft and tradition which are much more interesting than people who seem to be doing YT for likes and to show shiny tools or sponsorship.

I have been watching Ishitani since he started and he does some great stuff. 

As for specific UK channels, Mckinley is awesome, Charlesworth, Tribe, Parfitt, Maguire and Sellers. As for the newer channels, my mother always told me that if you have nothing nice to say, then say nothing.


----------



## Bm101 (23 Mar 2019)

Just found this Polish planemaker. Stavros Gakos. Fascinating. No talking, no music. Only watched a couple so far. Will watch the rest of his channel.

[youtube]aoVoY-5s49A[/youtube]


----------



## dzj (23 Mar 2019)

I thought Stavros Gakos was for sure Italian


----------



## memzey (23 Mar 2019)

Sounds more likely to be Greek to me but I haven’t seen his videos so can’t be sure. In terms of plane makers I do like Bill Carter’s videos (he’s a really great chap as well to boot). For general woodworking I found Paul Sellers to be the most useful virtual tutor when I was first starting out. Very thorough and orthodox in his woodworking and teaching. I don’t get the bad press that some of the American tubers are getting to be honest. Many of them are informative and entertaining. Not a huge fan of the wood whisperer though. I think he tries too hard to be a cool dude for my liking but each to their own.


----------



## LoftyDave (24 Mar 2019)

As a relative newcomer to woodworking with a few Festool tools, I like new channel called The Woodgrafter. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7-37W ... vbNM6cwcTA

My dilemma is that I feel compelled to buy more top range equipment!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bm101 (24 Mar 2019)

memzey":3duo0qzg said:


> Sounds more likely to be Greek to me but I haven’t seen his videos so can’t be sure. In terms of plane makers I do like Bill Carter’s videos (he’s a really great chap as well to boot).


I found him from looking at Bill Carter's channel Memzey. 
[youtube]dRr0VC4AtFg[/youtube]
'My first infill mitreplane inspired by Bill Carter'

He's definitely Polish as far as I can tell. :wink: 
Sometimes names can be misleading for many reasons.
Just the other day for example I saw a guy down my road in a tracksuit carrying a really long pole. 
Are you a pole vaulter? I asked him.
No he said in a surprised tone. I'm German. How do you know my name is Walter?!?

:| 

Speaking of plane makers. Guiliano, a member here, for those that haven't seen his work. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/ac445ab/videos


----------



## Surreycabinetry (24 Mar 2019)

British guys are abit cringy...

Mike farrington is one of the best guys, large workshop, good sound, good light, works on projects for clients,explains techniques etc.

I cant stand diyers who cant talk to a camera, have a basement shop and make homemade clamps and workshop shelving..


----------



## craigs (25 Mar 2019)

"AKA the boardroom" = cringy in itself.

But i agree about "most" of the british guys. one reminds me of a thunderbirds puppet (guess which?), soo many do it because they think they can get sponsorship from tools companies so they don't need to get a real job.


----------



## Doug B (25 Mar 2019)

Bm101":172ufsci said:


> He's definitely Polish as far as I can tell.



Yep he’s in Brodnica in Poland. 
I don’t really watch much you tube, as soon as I see the length of running time I think that time would be better spent being productive, that & the talk to camera at the start is more often than not a waste of time, perhaps it’s my age :-k :-D


----------



## Bodgers (27 Mar 2019)

Quickben":jdg24dv2 said:


> Been mentioned before, but I really like watching Ishitani Furniture and his Korean copycat, Kobeomsuk.
> 
> Watching their videos is like meditation, more so Ishitani. I find it extremely calming.
> 
> ...



This is why I like watching Young Je. Starts with action, no talking, ends with action. Incredible range of projects. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0RV-K ... sEj2h5cPow


----------



## craigs (28 Mar 2019)

Im really surprised this US guy has very few subscribers, he gives a LOT of information on hand planes etc. go check him out.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0U5TW ... tldQbLu6vQ


----------



## MikeG. (28 Mar 2019)

craigsalisbury":24apjeu1 said:


> Im really surprised this US guy has very few subscribers, he gives a LOT of information on hand planes etc. go check him out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0U5TW ... tldQbLu6vQ



I lasted precisely 9 seconds. No-one can talk like that and expect to have any subscribers.


----------



## transatlantic (28 Mar 2019)

Don't get me wrong, I love youtube and watch a lot of woodworking channels.

But there are a few things I can't stand. 

1) The "pleeeeeease subscribe" pleas in every damn video. 99% of people know how to use youtube. If they want to subscribe, they'll do it. As a content creater or "Maker" (wank term), you're annoying 99% of your audience for the 1%. 

2) The stupid, Intro (what's coming up next nonsense)-> Jingle -> Actual content. Why? .. Most of the time they'll just repeat what they said in the intro, 10 seconds later. It's like they're trying to be some kind of television show and it's just annoying. Stop it!

3) Advertisment. I really don't mind the ads (the inbuilt youtube ones) as I know you don't get anything for free. That's how they make their money. Fair enough! .. but now it's reached a new level of annoying with the way they now do their own ads themselves. A minute ramble of something that has NOTHING to do with the content of the video, usually website tools, food, vpn software. Then they give you the "I've been using it for X years and I love it ......Thanks <insert company name>" ... God it is so cheesy! ... grinds my gears. Please go back to letting youtube do the ads for you!

Ahhhh - I feel so much better now


----------



## OscarG (28 Mar 2019)

transatlantic":fsft7syf said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love youtube and watch a lot of woodworking channels.
> 
> But there are a few things I can't stand.
> 
> ...



Amen to all of that! Even more annoying if the intro music is 300% louder than the rest of the video.

May I add...

a) Trying to be funny and doing some lame comedy routine. If I want comedy I'll watch a comedian, so stop mucking about and get on with building that dust extraction box!

b) Getting your family involved. Yes it's very sweet and lovely your kid is playing with the woodshavings, getting in the way and (badly) helping you do the glue up but can't you save all that soppy stuff for your family?

God I'm a miserable git!


----------



## craigs (28 Mar 2019)

Can i add, people that have a sea of blue rockler bits 'n' bobs with videos sponsored by Rockler and how amazing it all is.

or could be worse, the Festool fanbois that have a sea of systainers but don't actually make anything...I say worse because as far as I know, Festool dont even give them money for it.

And finally I agree with the whole jingle thing, annoying AF. almost as much as people who are really animated or too close to a camera...

i'm going to go plane some wood now to calm down.


----------



## MikeG. (28 Mar 2019)

I often giggle to myself at the thought of what reaction I'd get from sponsors if I filmed my work and dumped it on Youtube. "You don't need that shiny new tool, just learn this skill....." "Magic joint making machine? No, just cut a damn joint!" Poverty of time and money lies that way, which is why I'm not on Youtube.


----------



## craigs (28 Mar 2019)

Patreon.....id rather adopt a tiger than support someone make videos for youtube. A lot of the channels I have seen have 10-30k subscribers and then basically say I have quit my job to do youtube, please pay my bills.

then there's the others, with 100k plus of machinery asking for handouts on patreon.....

umm no.


----------



## thetyreman (29 Mar 2019)

I thought this was about favourite youtubers not the worst youtubers?


----------



## craigs (29 Mar 2019)

I was actually replying to someone, however it seems the post was deleted :/


----------



## scooby (29 Mar 2019)

That was me, I deleted my post by accident. It was a worthless post anyway, basically I was just moaning about some youtubers shoving patreon in your face .


----------



## craigs (29 Mar 2019)

i respect your right to moan


----------



## Bodgers (29 Mar 2019)

craigsalisbury":2y4jyo8k said:


> Patreon.....id rather adopt a tiger than support someone make videos for youtube. A lot of the channels I have seen have 10-30k subscribers and then basically say I have quit my job to do youtube, please pay my bills.
> 
> then there's the others, with 100k plus of machinery asking for handouts on patreon.....
> 
> umm no.


And...

It isn't compulsory. So I don't understand the problem really.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy.se (29 Mar 2019)

Interesting insight into how much money is made via YouTube, link below.
Don't forget, it's also about affiliate links to online shopping... Even if you browse and buy other products, via that affiliate link the content creator provides.

I applaud those who make the effort. At the end of the day, good content + demand = value for someone, fair play.

https://youtu.be/xHdOo3JVeXk

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (29 Mar 2019)

craigsalisbury":2lzve4wm said:


> i respect your right to moan



 Dont encourage me. Fighting grumpy old man syndrome is never ending.


----------



## petermillard (30 Mar 2019)

Prominent British youtuber Keith Brown did a recent ‘how much money do I make’ vid. and although he included all sales and commercial work, he’s only making minimum wage.

https://youtu.be/1BdB-c4Cv40

And snce we’re venting, here my pet YouTube hate; all the whingeing moaners who think channels should exist for them, and them alone, because the world revolves around them 

So, fun thread, let’s see if I can offer some insight...

The Intro > jingle > content is a strategy shown to be effective in grabbing and keeping attention; this is important because most viewers have an attention span of less than ten seconds before they click away to the thumbnail of the girl in a bikini. Fact of life #1: the whingers who complain about this make up an insignificant percentage of viewers. And they thought they were sooooo special...

WRT the call to subscribe - repetition works. The channels will know via analytics what the subscribed/not subscribed viewership is, and anyone with even a passing acquaintance with marketing will know the power of a ‘call to action’ e.g. share/like/subscribe. Fact of life #2; subscribers are becoming a. harder to come by and b. arguably less relevant, since the changes to the algorithm that pushes content into your feed.

YouTube ads vs Sponsor reads; if a channel ‘monetises’ through ads that are shown, they receive a tiny percentage of the revenue generated - but only if the ad plays fully; skip that ad and the channel receives nothing. Channels have no control over the ads shown, occasionally they’re relevant, frequently not. As an aside, US ad views pay a *lot* more than UK ones, hence the ‘Americanisation’ of a lot of videos... Sponsor reads OTOH are arrangements that the individual or channel has made with a company, and are usually as part of the agreement, the channel owner/operator/ proprietor reading a prepared/agreed script to their audience for a fee. On ‘maker’ channels (seriously, what else would you call them??) this can lead to some odd situations e.g. a lot of blokes with beards pushing shaving products. Fact of life #3; it costs a lot of money to run a YouTube channel, especially so if you make stuff, rather than, say, just sitting in front of a camera for an hour on a Saturday morning chatting about toys. My first year on YouTube cost me £16K and it hasn’t got any cheaper since...

And so to Patreon. Patreon is big in the ‘maker’ space (seriously, what else would you.. oh never mind) less so in other areas. It’s a way for individuals to support the channels and creators whose work they enjoy - a bit like a magazine subscription (if you remember magazines) but for video. In return most creators will offer extra goodies for their Patreon supporters - exclusive content, behind the scenes videos, giveaways, plans etc.. etc.. Patreon BTW is American, and refuses to acknowledge any currencies other than $ and € so if you happen to work in £ you can kiss goodbye to ~20% of funds donated through fees and exchange rates. Patreon engagement levels are extremely low for makers (literally a handful with more than 1% of their subscriber base actively engaged) and are typically around the ~0.5% mark, generating $2 or less per Patreon supporter. Fact of life #4; some folks are extremely generous with their support, both financially and in offering advice, but some seem to expect the moon on a stick just because they’ve pledged to throw $1 in the pot.

Affiliate income is a kind of ‘introduction / referral fee’ where you can receive a small fee if someone makes a purchase through a link you provide. Amazon is the big dog here, but obviously it’s not always the most appropriate place for folks to buy from, and Amazon operates (as many others do) as separate companies in the UK, US, France, Germany, Netherlands etc.. etc.. so if you have an international audience and want to generate affiliate income you need an affiliate account with each different company (Amazon.com, Amazon.co.uk, Amazon.fr etc...) and set up unique links for each individual product. Depending on where you are and where your audience is, this can rapidly become a lot of effort for very little return. Fact of life #5; each Amazon company only pays affiliate income in local currency, to a national bank account ie Amazon.com will only pay out to a US bank in $US. So if you’re not in the US you get paid in $US Gift Cards - which are only redeemable at Amazon.com...

So there we are, I hope you’ve enjoyed this ‘mini-rant in reply’, I hope you found it useful. Don’t forget that the best way not to miss one of my mini-rants is to subscribe, and if you do subscribe don’t forget to hit that bell, then you’ll be notified whenever I rant something new. I’d like to take a minute just to thank all of my Patreon supporters, without whom I’d be ranting in the dark as their continued support really helps to keep the lights on here, but that it for this rant, thanks so much for reading, and I’ll see you next time. 

Take care...


----------



## transatlantic (30 Mar 2019)

petermillard":xmce89jg said:


> Prominent British youtuber Keith Brown did a recent ‘how much money do I make’ vid. and although he included all sales and commercial work, he’s only making minimum wage.
> 
> https://youtu.be/1BdB-c4Cv40
> 
> ...



Another one of my pet hates. Youtube content creators who can't take critisism! (or trolling as they prefer to refer to it)


----------



## Doug B (30 Mar 2019)

petermillard":bgynjzle said:


> Fact of life #3; it costs a lot of money to run a YouTube channel, especially so if you make stuff, rather than, say, just sitting in front of a camera for an hour on a Saturday morning chatting about toys. My first year on YouTube cost me £16K and it hasn’t got any cheaper since...


Can i ask why you bother Peter? I presume you work for yourself & £16 K a year is a lot to lose in a business sense or can you write this off as an expense?
I for a short time years ago wrote for a couple of magazines, whilst nice for the ego the recompense was so little as to not be financially worthwhile so rather than lose money I stopped.


----------



## Bodgers (30 Mar 2019)

petermillard":uwa3slcd said:


> Prominent British youtuber Keith Brown did a recent ‘how much money do I make’ vid. and although he included all sales and commercial work, he’s only making minimum wage.
> 
> https://youtu.be/1BdB-c4Cv40
> 
> ...


Complete agree Peter.

In the end it is free content and you don't have to watch. Whether you think the channel deserves your money or earns it is irrelevant. 

I'd rather be watching YouTube with content I am interested in rather than broadcast TV with its adverts and issues of its own.


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy.se (30 Mar 2019)

As I mentioned before, I applaud those who try and see how it goes. I have access to so much free, informative content - honestly, why should I complain 


Nice summary Peter. 


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## petermillard (30 Mar 2019)

transatlantic":173ep59i said:


> Another one of my pet hates. Youtube content creators who can't take critisism! (or trolling as they prefer to refer to it)


Was that criticism, lol! I took it to be a few grumpy old guys moaning about things on YouTube they didn’t like or were confused about, so I thought I’d help by explaining, as simply as I could, why the things they don’t like happen. You’re welcome.


----------



## craigs (30 Mar 2019)

petermillard":2mv1r7do said:


> Prominent British youtuber Keith Brown did a recent ‘how much money do I make’ vid. and although he included all sales and commercial work, he’s only making minimum wage.
> 
> https://youtu.be/1BdB-c4Cv40
> 
> ...



I also respect your right to counter moan....thats coming up next...


----------



## petermillard (30 Mar 2019)

Doug B":3t04wsov said:


> Can i ask why you bother Peter? I presume you work for yourself & £16 K a year is a lot to lose in a business sense or can you write this off as an expense?
> I for a short time years ago wrote for a couple of magazines, whilst nice for the ego the recompense was so little as to not be financially worthwhile so rather than lose money I stopped.


There’s a few reasons; firstly, I enjoy it - it’s re-kindled an interest in ‘visual arts’ (photography/imaging/video) that I haven’t had since I called it a day on the photographic business best part of 20 years ago. Secondly, it’s something I can do tolerably well, and as retirement beckons I’m spending the rest of this year ‘probing the envelope’ finding out if it has potential to be a little retirement business, or if it stays resolutely a hobby. 

It’s worth noting perhaps that I didn’t ‘monetise’ (lovely word) at all in the first year, so while costs were not insignificant, the second year in, it did generate some income. As I say, this third year is the one where I assess if it has legs as anything other than a vanity project. 

Cheers, Peter


----------



## petermillard (30 Mar 2019)

craigsalisbury":1r22jzrz said:


> petermillard":1r22jzrz said:
> 
> 
> > Prominent British youtuber Keith Brown did a recent ‘how much money do I make’ vid. and although he included all sales and commercial work, he’s only making minimum wage.
> ...



[FACE WITH TEARS OF JOY][THUMBS UP SIGN][THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## transatlantic (30 Mar 2019)

petermillard":2dq7mmvf said:


> transatlantic":2dq7mmvf said:
> 
> 
> > Another one of my pet hates. Youtube content creators who can't take critisism! (or trolling as they prefer to refer to it)
> ...



It's comments like that, that will always make you a bit of a pillock in my book. I do follow your channel and have seen several of your belittling comments when people ask decent questions. 

The content is good. Shame about the guy behind it.


----------



## sammy.se (30 Mar 2019)

Let's keep it friendly guys 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## petermillard (30 Mar 2019)

sammy.se":1vjv32g0 said:


> Let's keep it friendly guys
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



To which I can only say - what did I do??


----------



## petermillard (30 Mar 2019)

transatlantic":1peddztc said:


> It's comments like that, that will always make you a bit of a pillock in my book...


That's a refreshingly honest opinion that you're perfectly entitled to hold - a little judgemental, perhaps, us never having exchanged a word. And wrong, of course, but...



> I do follow your channel and have seen several of your belittling comments when people ask decent questions.



...this I take exception to. I have never done any such thing, on the contrary I go out of my way to not only respond to the vast majority of comments, but to do so in a helpful and measured way, even when I suspect the commenters are taking the Mick; please cite examples.

And since were being honest and all - was this you I discussed in this thread?

post1251831.html#p1251831


----------



## transatlantic (30 Mar 2019)

petermillard":1oda17xk said:


> And since were being honest and all - was this you I discussed in this thread?
> 
> post1251831.html#p1251831




Absolutely not. You would never catch me using the phrase 'lol' ... I refuse.


----------



## sammy.se (30 Mar 2019)

petermillard":1ubw0g16 said:


> sammy.se":1ubw0g16 said:
> 
> 
> > Let's keep it friendly guys
> ...


To be honest, it was mostly transatlantic's comment i was referring to 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevanion (30 Mar 2019)

petermillard":1qpdfvoz said:


> Secondly, it’s something I can do tolerably well, and as retirement beckons I’m spending the rest of this year ‘probing the envelope’ finding out if it has potential to be a little retirement business, or if it stays resolutely a hobby.



I do really like the idea of the older craftsmen picking it up and passing on their knowledge. There are people who have spent their whole lives in the trades and are beginning to slow down as they can't work as hard as they used to and it would be a real shame not to pass on the information they've accumulated over the years, It's how we've lost so much knowledge of the old ways of doing things and all that there is left is whatever was written down. There's a couple of guys like that such as Essential Craftsman, Next Level Carpentry and Skillbuilder which have accepted that they can't work as hard as they could 20 years ago and have gotten into youtube to pass on information and mentor the next generation.


----------



## sammy.se (30 Mar 2019)

I really like Skillbuilder too. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy.se (30 Mar 2019)

There's actually a YouTube strategy called YouTube spaces, where they provide professional studio facilities (for free) to content creators if they meet certain thresholds in subs and views. I don't think wood working has the magnitude of viewership that YouTube Spaces targets, but I think that service is interesting...



Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## petermillard (30 Mar 2019)

Trevanion":rlv9hrbg said:


> petermillard":rlv9hrbg said:
> 
> 
> > Secondly, it’s something I can do tolerably well, and as retirement beckons I’m spending the rest of this year ‘probing the envelope’ finding out if it has potential to be a little retirement business, or if it stays resolutely a hobby.
> ...



Yes, skillbuilder are doing really well, and I’ve chatted with Matt Jackson at Next Level Carpentry for a while; don’t know Essential Craftsman, I’ll take a look, thanks for the rec. 

It’s something we chat about in the next podcast, albeit in the context of the difficulties & impediments wrt one-man-band carpenter/cabinetmaker businesses at the most basic of levels (eg covenants in new builds that restrict parking of commercial vehicles) that will drive guys out of the industry - so eventually, who will we have capable of doing the work? 

Best. P


----------



## petermillard (30 Mar 2019)

sammy.se":2b09xqry said:


> There's actually a YouTube strategy called YouTube spaces, where they provide professional studio facilities (for free) to content creators if they meet certain thresholds in subs and views. I don't think wood working has the magnitude of viewership that YouTube Spaces targets, but I think that service is interesting...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



I had a tour of the YouTube spaces in Chelsea Market when I was in New York last year, and it’s such a fantastic resource - provided you’re a vlogger! Completely unsuited to anything remotely wanker-ish... sorry, *maker*-ish - I’m still getting those confused after this thread - they have kitchens for cookery-type vids but nothing remotely workshop-like. Missed opportunity. 

Cheers, P


----------



## Spence (30 Mar 2019)

I love watching YouTube videos, especially of woodworkers. I work away from home a fair bit and keep unusual hours and I don't own a TV so its my main source of visual entertainment. I subscribe to around 300 channels, I guess maybe 200 are woodworking related. I like all aspects of woodworking but particular like Woodturning as its something I'm passionate about.

I like a few Brits. 
Woodworks & Coracles is one of the best product level turners I've seen. He can turn a blank into a platter in about 4 minutes. He has the whole process down to muscle memory and is what I aspire to as a turner. Very good, watch a few! He sells his products in shops.
Rag n Bone Brown, the salvaged wood videos are my favourites as so much of my wood is from skips! 
Badger Workshop, before he moved he had a good flow of videos on all sorts of stuff which was great but lately he's been setting up a workshop so mostly it's been shop stuff which I'm not too fussed about.
Matt Estlea, he used to do alot more handtool work which was fascinating and I really like his Turning Tuesday. Don't get me wrong he's great at turning and keeps trying different things but I do see alot of mistakes I made when I started which he often points out and correct, great stuff.
Gosforth Handyman, I really liked his videos where he went to work and took his camera with him and talked about how he'd fix stuff. I'm not too bothered about the Testing videos he does but some of it is fascinating.
Peter Millard does have some great stuff, sometimes abit beyond me but I can appreciate and envy the planning and mental gymnastics that goes into building a cabinet and then installing it. I've done some work on my house and took some pointers from his videos about floating shelves.
Kris Harbour, he's a great chap living in the woods in Wales. He built a house out of logs and does the whole off grid thing to such a technical and inviting level its a great to see. It's been great to watch over the years as he has developed his land into a great place, mostly by himself and on a tiny budget!
Way Out West Blow in Blog, abit of a mouthful I know. These are two people in Ireland on a smallholding, the chaps videos are great as he's abit of an engineer and built a sawmill which was a great series. Not strictly woodworking but it's nice to have abit of variety.
The Small Wood Workshop, this is a pretty small channel but he's a guy just making stuff in his shed. Sometimes the music is too loud and I can't hear him. It's nice seeing a progression in skill over time.
Woodslee Summercraft, a Brit living in Canada. He does alot of turning but does use some british products like Hampshire Sheen and Yorkshire Grit on his stuff which is nice.
Martin Saban Smith, a great turner who does alot of tutorials. I think he used to do I.T but now does great work teaching turning and produces Hampshire Sheen. Funny how many woodworkers used to do I.T jobs?
West Cork Woodworker, not strictly from the U.K but has some great small project videos.
Stephen's 8x6 Workshop, worth it just to see this guys fantastically set up small workshop that he can make all sorts out of.

For non brits you have to mention Frank Howarth, the voice equivalent of a relaxing hot bath.


As for stuff I'm not keen on, I used to like Alec Steele's videos alot but in the run up to his move and since the move the videos have become abit boring. Theres only so many times you can watch a guy make a weapon (plus the comments section varies between racist and homophobic). I like Torbjörn Åhman as he makes mostly practical stuff, doesn't have long slow motion bits with annoying music and rarely talks.


----------



## Bodgers (30 Mar 2019)

transatlantic":1fs5vqcm said:


> petermillard":1fs5vqcm said:
> 
> 
> > transatlantic":1fs5vqcm said:
> ...


Wow. No need for that.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bm101 (30 Mar 2019)

Have to say I agree.
I don't see the need for abuse, name calling, whatever.
It's a you tube channel.


----------



## thetyreman (30 Mar 2019)

[/quote]Wow. No need for that.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk[/quote]

+1 it's nothing but abusive and inappropriate.


----------



## Noel (31 Mar 2019)

There's an odd, and thankfully rare, aspect to this forum that always baffles me: the need to stand up, contrary to the general good nature of a discussion and shout "why am I forced to watch something on the net I don't like" or something similar.
I first saw it some years ago when there was a typical thread about visiting and meeting up at a WW show. Lots of posts about what day various folk are going, what stands to visit etc and somebody posts something like "I'm not going, will be away and it's a boring show anyway". What was the point of posting a comment like that? I took exception to the post.
My point is, why post something like this?:



> _transatlantic wrote:_
> It's comments like that, that will always make you a bit of a pillock in my book. I do follow your channel and have seen several of your belittling comments when people ask decent questions.
> 
> The content is good. Shame about the guy behind it.



If you have a problem with a YT channel why watch it? Have you some weird need to do something that gets your goat up? You don't like a channel for whatever reason, don't watch it. If you don't watch it, guess what? It won't annoy you. 

Furthermore personally insulting a fellow member is not on and won't be tolerated.


----------



## MikeG. (31 Mar 2019)

Noel":3bhs9rex said:


> .........Furthermore personally insulting a fellow member is not on and won't be tolerated.



In what way is it not tolerated? The insulting post hasn't been removed. Transatlantic, despite having form, doesn't appear to have been punished in any way. Some guy called me a sphincter (to get around the auto-censor) a couple of days ago. I reported it. Nothing happened. It seems to me that "not being tolerated" equals "being tolerated".


----------



## Bodgers (31 Mar 2019)

MikeG.":r4lf3g4m said:


> Noel":r4lf3g4m said:
> 
> 
> > .........Furthermore personally insulting a fellow member is not on and won't be tolerated.
> ...


I reported both incidents.

I think the moderating leaves a lot to be desired.

I reported stuff on the blind woodworker thread which was way out of line and the moderator actually came to the defense of the offensive stuff.

It needs a rethink, for sure.



Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## shed9 (31 Mar 2019)

MikeG.":2x1mesdf said:


> Noel":2x1mesdf said:
> 
> 
> > .........Furthermore personally insulting a fellow member is not on and won't be tolerated.
> ...


And yet no comprehension of why you were asked to be nice or the request to not be a sphincter (subtle difference). You attacked me with your comments, you pulled imaginary numbers out of the air suggesting they were my own, you made wild assumptions about me, called me a liar and told me to effectively shut up. You even told me to stop disagreeing with you or you would use stronger language and block me. All to support your agenda. 

To put this into perspective - All I did was to suggest that people who were having issues with squares being out of square should consider spending a little more (£30+). This was on a thread based on the poor quality of squares. Seemed reasonable to me to suggest better tools cost more. 

Now it seems you have since reported me for my response to you and you're now demanding the forum fall in line with your expectations of retribution.

Precious and priceless in equal measure! How do you deal with the real world?


----------



## Bodgers (31 Mar 2019)

shed9":2zwpbq5z said:


> MikeG.":2zwpbq5z said:
> 
> 
> > Noel":2zwpbq5z said:
> ...


The difference is Mike didn't get personal with the name calling. It is a big difference.

At the time of the insult he said 'stop making broad statements' - that's not an accusation of lying.


----------



## shed9 (31 Mar 2019)

Bodgers":19qegjj1 said:


> At the time of the insult he said 'stop making broad statements' - that's not an accusation of lying.





MikeG.":19qegjj1 said:


> Oh for goodness sake. Far too many broad statements. I've had a cheapie for over 30 years that is 100%. It hasn't changed at all. Look, I don't give a damn if you want to waste money on pointlessly expensive kit, but don't try to justify it to me by making stuff up.



The irony of the broad statement of a cheapie being '100%' over 30 years aside, not sure what your definition of calling someone a liar is but I guess it depends on what or who you think you're defending. My initial comment and initial response were reasonable but he went out of his way to attack them at every opportunity, hence my request to be nice and not be a sphincter about it.

And it now seems you reported it as well? What you do in the real world, who do you complain to when people say things you don't like or disagree with you? Genuinely interested...


----------



## Bodgers (31 Mar 2019)

shed9":17vnu9i5 said:


> And it now seems you reported it as well? What you do in the real world, who do you complain to when people say things you don't like or disagree with you? Genuinely interested...



Personal insults, that's the line for me anywhere. You cross a line when you have to resort to that.

If the person you directed it at AND someone independent reported, you need to check yourself.

Keep it civil, no ad hominem stuff, and you will keep your posts from being reported.


----------



## shed9 (31 Mar 2019)

Bodgers":d36cpbib said:


> shed9":d36cpbib said:
> 
> 
> > And it now seems you reported it as well? What you do in the real world, who do you complain to when people say things you don't like or disagree with you? Genuinely interested...
> ...



Fair point and I appreciate your own civil response. I will take it on board and keep it civil.

On a related note, did you think MikeG was being civil in his comments, again genuine interest?


----------



## Noel (31 Mar 2019)

MikeG, you've no idea what has or hasn't been done regarding the offending post in this thread. The post will stay up.
You've brought up the conversation in the Square thread. I thought you were a little bit out of order on that. Your somewhat aggressive tone and subsequent threats about Ignore lists etc was hardly called for. And in turn Shed9 should not have reacted in the manner he did. 

Bodgers, if a Mod disagrees with you, no big deal. No point in getting hung up about it. It's only the internet. We'll all privileged to be members here.

Time to move on.


----------



## Trevanion (31 Mar 2019)

Whoops wrong thread :lol:


----------



## Bodgers (31 Mar 2019)

Noel":2ko8erum said:


> MikeG, you've no idea what has or hasn't been done regarding the offending post in this thread. The post will stay up.
> You've brought up the conversation in the Square thread. I thought you were a little bit out of order on that. Your somewhat aggressive tone and subsequent threats about Ignore lists etc was hardly called for. And in turn Shed9 should not have reacted in the manner he did.
> 
> Bodgers, if a Mod disagrees with you, no big deal. No point in getting hung up about it. It's only the internet. We'll all privileged to be members here.
> ...


That's maybe part of the problem.

The fact that nobody knows makes it look like no action - There is a possible lack of transparency.

It isn't really a matter of disagree/agree. Personal attacks, as far as I understand are against the rules of the forum.


Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeG. (31 Mar 2019)

Noel":yk36i43n said:


> ........Your somewhat aggressive tone and subsequent threats about Ignore lists etc was hardly called for........



After I'd been called a Sphincter. Righto. Quality analysis, that.


----------



## MikeG. (31 Mar 2019)

Bodgers":342j8y9c said:


> Noel":342j8y9c said:
> 
> 
> > MikeG, you've no idea what has or hasn't been done regarding the offending post in this thread. The post will stay up...........



I know precisely what has been done with the post: it has been left up. That is a decision. A decision that the post was acceptable. There it is, straight from a mod, that personal attacks are acceptable. Calling people names is OK.


----------



## Noel (31 Mar 2019)

MikeG.":dcdlyyf3 said:


> Noel":dcdlyyf3 said:
> 
> 
> > ........Your somewhat aggressive tone and subsequent threats about Ignore lists etc was hardly called for........
> ...



I'm afraid your timeline is a bit off , you really think this is an acceptable way to reply to somebody who shared their opinion in a normal and polite way?:



MikeG.":dcdlyyf3 said:


> shed9":dcdlyyf3 said:
> 
> 
> > ........ an £8 square is not going to stay square for long whereas a precision tool will.........
> ...



Apart from the tone there were quite a few insults and attacks in your post. Shed9 should not have replied to it in the manner he did and he accepts that.


----------



## scooby (31 Mar 2019)

Surreycabinetry":cr7t0gdz said:


> British guys are abit cringy...
> 
> Mike farrington is one of the best guys, large workshop, good sound, good light, works on projects for clients,explains techniques etc.
> 
> I cant stand diyers who cant talk to a camera, have a basement shop and make homemade clamps and workshop shelving..



Got to be honest, I've found videos about making home made cramps pretty useful.


----------



## OscarG (9 Apr 2019)

petermillard":20323ynz said:


> Prominent British youtuber Keith Brown did a recent ‘how much money do I make’ vid. and although he included all sales and commercial work, he’s only making minimum wage.
> 
> https://youtu.be/1BdB-c4Cv40
> 
> ...



As one of the "grumpy old guys" guilty as charged! :wink: Mine was only a playful moan, not a proper moan. Thanks for taking the time to explain all that. It's interesting getting a perspective from the other side of the screen.

I don't mind the intro sequences so much as long as they're not super loud, short and to the point, which yours always are. I'm a bit of a YouTube addict, subscribed to about 100+ maker channels, so perhaps I'm a little spoiled. Rightly or wrongly it has given me firm beliefs in what I do and don't like with YouTube content. I do appreciate the time and effort taken for people to kindly share their skills though.

Can I ask though, how did you spend £16k that first year? I'm curious as if my memory is right you previously said it's never been cheaper to make content and you started off using an iphone etc?

Thanks again Peter, keep up the good work!


----------



## petermillard (10 Apr 2019)

OscarG":3t9p82jx said:


> As one of the "grumpy old guys" guilty as charged! :wink: Mine was only a playful moan, not a proper moan. Thanks for taking the time to explain all that. It's interesting getting a perspective from the other side of the screen.
> 
> I don't mind the intro sequences so much as long as they're not super loud, short and to the point, which yours always are. I'm a bit of a YouTube addict, subscribed to about 100+ maker channels, so perhaps I'm a little spoiled. Rightly or wrongly it has given me firm beliefs in what I do and don't like with YouTube content. I do appreciate the time and effort taken for people to kindly share their skills though.
> 
> ...



No worries, all comments taken in the spirit they were intended. Actually I agree about long-winded intro sequences with inappropriate music - but ultimately it's the individuals' own channel and they can do exactly what they like, along the journey of finding out what works for them and their audience. You make a lot of mistakes when you first start making anything - woodworkers get to keep theirs private, burn or recycle them, but YouTubers have them on show for everyone to see. 

Re the costs; to clarify, I said it cost me £16k - I haven't spent that, it's mostly lost income from the time taken. And yes, the hardware has never been cheaper, the expensive bit of the equation is me, and my time; as a rough idea, think in terms of an hour of 'production' for every minute of video you see on youtube and you won't be far wrong - longer than that when you're starting out as you likely won't have your systems in place to work efficiently. That's doing the kind of thing I do anyway; you can do it a lot more readily if you shoot first-person 'vlog' style video with a lot less editing.

If that's the kind of thing you like to see then my old pal Alastair Johnson at Freebird Interiors in Sheffield has started putting regular videos out, just shooting on an older-model iPhone on a gimbal; great content, and well worth a watch as it's very much a 'real world' look at the fitted furniture business. Recommended.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeYXWJ ... NxP7HDZfIw

Cheers, Peter.


----------



## shed9 (10 Apr 2019)

petermillard":2aq149ac said:


> If that's the kind of thing you like to see then my old pal Alastair Johnson at Freebird Interiors in Sheffield has started putting regular videos out, just shooting on an older-model iPhone on a gimbal; great content, and well worth a watch as it's very much a 'real world' look at the fitted furniture business. Recommended.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeYXWJ ... NxP7HDZfIw



Just watched a few videos, interesting to have that view from a commercial workshop of that size.

Also, in my opinion the intro length on your own videos is bang on. Just enough to identify it to you.


----------



## rafezetter (26 Apr 2019)

Surreycabinetry":fsbjon6z said:


> British guys are abit cringy...
> 
> Mike farrington is one of the best guys, large workshop, good sound, good light, works on projects for clients,explains techniques etc.
> 
> I cant stand diyers who cant talk to a camera, have a basement shop and make homemade clamps and workshop shelving..



Everyone has to start somewhere my friend - you think those glossy youtubers with all the trimmings you seem to love had previous careers in television or other media?

There's one other factor you are forgetting - a lot of amateur woodworkers will be put off by content made by said "glossy professionals" as put of thier league.

As your forum name suggests you are part of a professionally run shop, your viewpoint is clearly biased towards the "fully mechanised, glossy proffessional".

little guys need a chance too.


----------



## ScaredyCat (26 Apr 2019)

I regularly watch Peter Millard, Keith Brown, Matt S. (Badger workshop) . Both Keith and Matt I've watched from early on, they were just working in a really basic environment with almost no space and few tools - like me. 

I find Peter entertaining and very informative. He's been making furniture and stuff for a good few years and brings that knowledge to his videos. I've learned a lot from hm. I particularly like his cheap tool Vs Festool videos, because I can only afford the cheap tool and it's nice to see the difference between the two. 

Just a shame Peter can't tell the difference between a clementine and an orange  

I watch Szilard Pinter because when I started watching him, he worked out the back of a van and only had crappy tools from screwfix - like me.

I find all of these entertaining and down to earth, none of them are using huge amounts of ridiculously expensive gear in warehouse sized workshops. 

I particularly appreciate when they share their mistakes, demonstrating that they're not perfect - just like the rest of us.

I have no issues at all with any of them, they all offer entertainment and knowledge for zero effort on my part.

.


----------



## Dokkodo (27 Apr 2019)

Dont know if hes been mentioned, had a scroll through the last few pages but just ended up engrossed in totally irrelevant nonsense (noticeably more of that recently, bit of a shame, thats what the mail online is for surely... thought this was a sanctuary) so ill mention him:

Theres an aussie whos channel is called Pask Makes

hes very likeable, id accept a barbeque invitation anyway, though he doesnt waffle (or even narrate) too much and he is clearly a very capable maker, verging on genius at times, in both wood and metal, plus it sounds like he made the jingle for the scrapwood challenge series, which is pretty great, and theres a marimba build that ends with a duet with his daughter, and its just nice to watch someone working with an apparently tropical garden behind them. entertaining and inspirational and a bit different. so yeah im a fan!


----------



## MikeG. (27 Apr 2019)

Dokkodo":1xvdetfj said:


> ......Theres an aussie whos channel is called Pask Makes...........



Nah, he's a Pom. Lives in Oz, but he's obviously a pommie from the Midlands.


----------



## Blackswanwood (27 Apr 2019)

Doucette and Wolfe Furniture Makers are well worth a watch. Time lapse short clips of them making traditional high end furniture with hand tools. Maybe not instructional but definitely inspirational...


----------



## Noho12C (6 May 2019)

I found a new one recently, Andy Philip (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDQz4H ... 5_5rg4W6pA)

Only turning but well done, video is nice, and he does some very interesting thing with epoxy (and I usually hate those epoxy woodworking stuff).

But I like what he does. And he is British !


----------



## Cbuk2k2 (12 May 2019)

Neil McKinlay is an entertaining guy, comes and goes. Some of his videos are more life advice than carpentry, although I’be picked up some great tips from him.

Skill builder is one of the most cringe inducing, As is ultimate handyman. As a reasonably competent spark, a lot of the DIY type channels have me wincing where they give “advice” on electrical work.


----------



## MrTeroo (12 May 2019)

I watch quite a few of the aforementioned. Paul Sellers & Peter Millard being two of my favourites.

All well lit and filmed etc.

But another of my favourites is more lo-tech and that is ScrimperUK

Lovely videos. Beautifully presented and down to earth.


----------



## craigs (12 May 2019)

Neil McKinlay is one of my favs, he's soo entertaining, i also find myself watching badger workshop, but thats purely morbid curiosity.


----------



## AndyT (12 May 2019)

MrTeroo":1vg3h0k6 said:


> But another of my favourites is more lo-tech and that is ScrimperUK
> 
> Lovely videos. Beautifully presented and down to earth.



And he posts on here too.


----------



## powertools (12 May 2019)

I also enjoy some of scrimpers videos.
He is trying to share his experience without trying to become some sort of YouTube celeb.
The problem with the bigger YouTube channels is that they start out with interesting content and then when they have a fair number of subscribers they start to just add content of little value just to try and keep things going for them.


----------



## ScaredyCat (12 May 2019)

craigsalisbury":3nnd3mmi said:


> Neil McKinlay is one of my favs, he's soo entertaining



Agreed, I do enjoy his videos.



.


----------



## craigs (19 May 2019)

Im not sure if he's been mentioned, I find myself addicted to watching whole series of his videos that go from start to finished in several parts. its no nonsense, filmed on a phone, full of information and no YT foolishness.

GID Joiner


----------



## JSW (19 May 2019)

+1 for GID Joiner, really down to earth and hugely informative, proper old school time served Joiner.

Always replies to comments also, even if it's only a 'thanks!' But any questions and he'll explain at length, Top bloke. =D>


----------



## Trainee neophyte (19 May 2019)

Interesting that YouTube has apparently been hiding lots of quality content from me, but insisting that I watch endless episodes of Izzy Swan, who to be fair is quite amusing, but there seems to be a lot I am not being offered.

On the basis that it may be location oriented, so you may not have come across him, there is a very wild and wooly Greek turner, who does a lot of huge olive roots and other crazy stuff - he also has a shop in Kefalonia where you can chat and buy lots of his stuff, should you be passing:
He sometimes speaks English, other times Greek, but with English subtitles. Kostas Deftereos:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BB8HJndtFdE


----------



## transatlantic (19 May 2019)

I'm always on the look out for hand tool channels.

So sick of T-track and cross cut sled videos!


----------



## craigs (20 May 2019)

Dont worry, there are hundreds of Kumiko videos, which seem to be the new craze despite being used in Japan for hundreds of years lol

( This comment was sponsored by Rockler)


----------



## Ttrees (25 Jun 2019)

Time for a round of this again  
Been watching these guys recently...

Hernán Costa, for his fine hand tool work , and
The wood man Dan, He's making a Carter style plane at the moment.

Both are thoroughly watchable, and can be appreciated in mute aswell.


----------



## Cordy (27 Jun 2019)

Not looked through all the thread
Has J Deacon been mentioned ?
Some interesting film there; JD is a forum member and occasional contributor


----------



## thick_mike (27 Jun 2019)

I’ve started watching Gid Joiner after it was mentioned here. He’s a terrifically down to earth bloke who shows you in as much detail as you need how a professional does day to day jobs. It’s all so relevant to the jobs I have to do round the house, I find it really useful.

I also like his low key deadpan style, almost gruff. There’s lots of humour in there too, like when he was talking about planer safety, showing off his scarred finger and then shows his cut and bruised side after walking into the safety guard he made after his accident.

His video where he plasters a wall in a kitchen to “make good” after the spark’s been in is a reliable cure for insomnia too 

Can’t believe he only has 6k subscribers.


----------



## Grawschbags (27 Jun 2019)

thick_mike":30nnqohp said:


> I’ve started watching Gid Joiner after it was mentioned here. He’s a terrifically down to earth bloke who shows you in as much detail as you need how a professional does day to day jobs. It’s all so relevant to the jobs I have to do round the house, I find it really useful.
> 
> I also like his low key deadpan style, almost gruff. There’s lots of humour in there too, like when he was talking about planer safety, showing off his scarred finger and then shows his cut and bruised side after walking into the safety guard he made after his accident.
> 
> ...



Love his channel. I've followed him from the very beginning. No airs or graces about him, just an honest days work.

Definitely one to watch for those doing work around the house...

Love his impromptu tool reviews as well, if something's up to the task or not, and worthy of your hard earned!


----------



## Cordy (10 Jul 2019)

Johnathon Whittaker is worth a look

Different ways of carving; sign making -- and more


----------



## thick_mike (10 Jul 2019)

Spoon Club Silent Spoon Carving. Almost unbelievable accuracy and precision. I never thought spoon gouge envy was a thing until I watched this...

https://youtu.be/N6GLVE1JONc


----------



## DBT85 (11 Jul 2019)

Paul Sellers really got me into this a bit more than I had been before. Back then it was just basic stuff to get things done. He showed me I could build a work bench, which I now use regularly and it is a godsend for all sorts of jobs that aren't even related to wood. 

More recently I've been watching a lot of Andy Mac(Gosforth Handyman) and Peter Millard (10 minute workshop). 

Their podcast "Measuring up" is also very good.


----------



## craigy (13 Jul 2019)

Thanks for all the replies folks. So many hours to watch


----------



## Noho12C (27 Jul 2019)

What about this one : Handmade Episode 3 Wood BBC Documentary 2015

no talk, just a man making a chair. Very relaxing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ice3crrwtqo


----------



## Nelsun (27 Jul 2019)

Bradshaw Joinery has become a firm favourite of mine. Very watchable and you get a very comprehensive walk through of making all sorts. The Better Half is away so I, as what feels like a right of passage, watched his door build video last night on the telly. It's 90 minutes long!


----------



## Trevanion (27 Jul 2019)

Saw this and I thought you guys might like it:

[youtube]rBQF_6TQks0[/youtube]

A single piece of timber! :shock:


----------



## transatlantic (27 Jul 2019)

Trevanion":3elzxpwz said:


> Saw this and I thought you guys might like it:
> 
> [youtube]rBQF_6TQks0[/youtube]
> 
> A single piece of timber! :shock:



That babys hair though ...


----------



## boschboy (27 Jul 2019)

rag n bone brown one of the good ones for me


----------



## rafezetter (3 Aug 2019)

Another good channel - 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCm8CRH ... dbA/videos

Only found this tonite, does long videos so you've been warned, but explains pretty much everything that's going on, with "tips" being thrown in as he uses them.

His three daughters (plus others) also help with builds which is nice to see.

Has a facebook community you can join as well with over 19,000 members, all woodworkers, all skill levels. (have already applied.)


----------



## Ttrees (3 Aug 2019)

Does anyone watch Uri Tuchman?
[youtube]MTWf9om0tlI[/youtube]


----------



## AndyT (3 Aug 2019)

Ttrees":1jk9vj5c said:


> Does anyone watch Uri Tuchman?



Oh yes. Definitely in the "very entertaining for the wit and craftsmanship" end of the spectrum, not for simple to follow standard woodworking. But one of the very best in that style.

I think it's an interesting, but depressing contrast to compare one of his videos (non specialist filmmaker, on his own) with the sort of drivel found on mainstream TV (The Repair Shop etc). 

I know which one I prefer!


----------



## Bm101 (3 Aug 2019)

'Squuoooosh! Nice. Heh.' 
I am converted.

Nice one Tom.


----------



## thetyreman (8 Aug 2019)

found one called Young Je here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2kHIRqHrhg


----------



## powertools (8 Aug 2019)

I am not a fanatic hand tool woodworker but I think that Matt Estlea has totally nailed Youtube.
He is a young guy with good skills and creates good and interesting content that will bring him in an income from google for many years to come.


----------



## Trevanion (8 Aug 2019)

I've always been interested in the idea of making videos, but I've never been sure whether there would be an audience for what interests me like the heavier machine work and architectural joinery. The only real one in that sort of line I've seen so far is Bradshaw Joinery.

I suppose videos that involve working with hand tools are fairly accessible to the average person as it's perceived to be very safe, not noisy and you can do it in the spare room of your house kind of thing. I can see how possibly a spindle moulder or a table saw would terrify the average person and make them disinterested.


----------



## petermillard (9 Aug 2019)

Trevanion":2tiuj3bb said:


> I've always been interested in the idea of making videos, but I've never been sure whether there would be an audience for what interests me like the heavier machine work and architectural joinery...



Only one way to find out; start a channel, make some videos, put them out there. Seriously, nobody on YouTube has ever been ‘sure’ that their videos will find an audience - If you have something to share that isn’t already being covered then go for it. [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## Benchwayze (9 Aug 2019)

I like John Bullar's offerings. No side, No swank. Just in control. 
I'd like to do videos too. Just that no one really wants to listen to a Brummie, droning on! :lol: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPQK_EGyXbY

John (hammer)


----------



## thick_mike (9 Aug 2019)

I’d love to hear more Brummie accents on YouTube. Mind you, I am from Smethwick.

My favourite Brummie accent moment doesn’t even need sound...

Oh my god


----------



## Doingupthehouse (10 Aug 2019)

I thought this was quite interesting. Never seen anybody use a glass cabinet scraper before. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMF9CF4SJyo&feature=share

Simon


----------



## Cordy (10 Aug 2019)

Steam curved bench

Brilliant ! When I clicked on thumbs up, it went from 11K to 12K


----------



## Trevanion (11 Aug 2019)

[youtube]_ECjveGAzKo[/youtube]

Just ignore the use of a chainsaw barefooted :shock:


----------



## craigs (12 Aug 2019)

Trevanion":1ga2f5ny said:


> I've always been interested in the idea of making videos, but I've never been sure whether there would be an audience for what interests me like the heavier machine work and architectural joinery. The only real one in that sort of line I've seen so far is Bradshaw Joinery.
> 
> I suppose videos that involve working with hand tools are fairly accessible to the average person as it's perceived to be very safe, not noisy and you can do it in the spare room of your house kind of thing. I can see how possibly a spindle moulder or a table saw would terrify the average person and make them disinterested.



+1 for Bradshaw, no idea why his channel hasnt grown loads


----------



## Trevanion (18 Aug 2019)

Youtube recommended this video from Badger Workshop to me, I'm sure he's been mentioned here before but I thought it was worth a watch:

[youtube]uDWE1Fpc_YM[/youtube]

Also if restorations are your thing, Geoffrey Crocker has some cracking series' on restoring an Elliot pillar drill, another on a Myford ML7 and even one on restoring his Landrover which is still ticking over. Uploads are few and far between but they're great.

[youtube]4uSih6ZFefo[/youtube]
[youtube]DtKutRzSf0U[/youtube]


----------



## Deadeye (26 Aug 2019)

Just as an aside, Matthias Wandel's channel is now showing 1.5m subscribers. When I looked about 6 months ago it was only 100k.
Something strange going on!


----------



## Trevanion (26 Aug 2019)

Deadeye":3fyinxcx said:


> Just as an aside, Matthias Wandel's channel is now showing 1.5m subscribers. When I looked about 6 months ago it was only 100k.
> Something strange going on!



He's got two or three channels titled "Matthias Wandel", I think the main one has 1.5M subs.


----------



## El Barto (26 Aug 2019)

Leo of Sampson Boat has quickly become my favourite YouTuber. He is a gifted carpenter and seems very humble.

And to think I thought he was a yacht owning posh boy when I first heard of him. More fool me.


----------



## thetyreman (9 Oct 2019)

this guy is really good, his pitch pine door project is amazing! he needs more subscribers

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gJWQpEjoGU


----------



## Osvaldd (10 Oct 2019)

I like this fellas work

https://youtu.be/rl8VNadHqLQ


----------



## Trevanion (22 Dec 2019)

Saw this uploaded today and I thought I'd share it :lol: 

[youtube]m8bCZTigEfk[/youtube]


----------



## D_W (23 Dec 2019)

George Wilson

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuUqbdTDjcw

George is sort of a one stop question answering service for making just about anything with wood or metal, from pistols to violins. 

He's not much of a youtuber, though!!


----------



## D_W (23 Dec 2019)

Second side comment. I don't have a favorite youtuber. When people start focusing on generating revenue, their channel is FAR behind something like Curtis Buchanan's excellent 20-something video set on making a windsor chair. The part of youtube that used to be great (and still may be from time to time if you can actually find the videos) is when someone takes a lifetime of work that they're good at and puts it into a group of youtube videos. And then you move on to the next something of the same thing, etc. 

the professional content makers tend to be a lot less at good quality woodworking, and tend to get a sense of entitlement and resentment if audiences are critical (john heisz comes to mind - nothing particularly wrong with the guy, but most of us would be a lot further along if we were watching people better at woodworking than good at releasing a video every day or two).


----------



## Trevanion (15 Jan 2020)

I had an excellent channel recommendation off Youtube today, Gary Thomson Joinery. Seems like a lovely, soft-spoken Scottish chap with a good sense of humour. He's not got a lot of videos up but it's definitely quality over quantity.

[youtube]VNw_BLbhqmE[/youtube]
[youtube]knaOb_hy-qI[/youtube]
[youtube]LUXPWH632hQ[/youtube]


----------



## thetyreman (31 May 2020)

not technically 'woodworking' but I like his advice on restoration and he seems like he knows what he's talking about: 

Peter Ward


----------



## AndyT (31 May 2020)

Trevanion":34ltpqcs said:


> I had an excellent channel recommendation off Youtube today, Gary Thomson Joinery. Seems like a lovely, soft-spoken Scottish chap with a good sense of humour. He's not got a lot of videos up but it's definitely quality over quantity.



I've watched a few of them. I think quite a few posters on here will appreciate watching a working tradesman doing commercial jobs. Definitely not designed to game the YouTube algorithm and retire at 25!


----------



## Trevanion (31 May 2020)

thetyreman":2qu20kds said:


> not technically 'woodworking' but I like his advice on restoration and he seems like he knows what he's talking about:
> 
> Peter Ward



He's a _very_ contentious man in the conservation and building trade, some worship the ground he walks on and others think he just talks a load of bullocks and arguments can get quite lively in the comment sections.

Kinda similar to someone who used to frequent the forum... :lol:


----------



## thetyreman (31 May 2020)

Trevanion":240c9yt9 said:


> thetyreman":240c9yt9 said:
> 
> 
> > not technically 'woodworking' but I like his advice on restoration and he seems like he knows what he's talking about:
> ...



I think that's why I like him  especially his views on damp proofing are very refreshing, I found his stuff because of looking into lime plastering which is something I'm very interested in at the moment.


----------



## sammy.se (9 Jun 2020)

If precision woodworking floats your boat then this YouTuber might by up your street:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCEG9FR ... R1OzZNiGTg

German (no comments about stereotypes please! ) but you can turn on english subtitles.
Looks like he's a piano restorer by trade, so he probably needs sub millimetre tolerances. He has built a very impressive (and clean) workbench!


----------



## Lonsdale73 (9 Jun 2020)

I've been enjoying this guy's output https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0NBDEd4nECrlJnUEaJisEQ


----------



## DBT85 (9 Jun 2020)

Lonsdale73":1559cp5j said:


> I've been enjoying this guy's output https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC0NBDEd4nECrlJnUEaJisEQ


Yeah I enjoy some of his stuff. Nice big space to work in too for someone this side of the pond.


----------



## screwpainting (9 Jun 2020)

Trevanion":227ik9p2 said:


> I had an excellent channel recommendation off Youtube today, Gary Thomson Joinery. Seems like a lovely, soft-spoken Scottish chap with a good sense of humour. He's not got a lot of videos up but it's definitely quality over quantity.
> 
> [youtube]VNw_BLbhqmE[/youtube]
> [youtube]knaOb_hy-qI[/youtube]
> [youtube]LUXPWH632hQ[/youtube]



Totaly agree, a Mc geezer that knows what he's doing with a good presentation. In my top five. =D>


----------



## Trevanion (18 Jul 2020)

I know it won't be everyone's cup of tea but someone who I think is worth watching is Mark Novak with his "Anvil" series on firearms, even if firearms aren't your thing at all it's an interesting blend of engineering and woodworking done by a very skilled hand who is very good at talking you through what he's doing. There are loads of little tips that you can pick up by watching if you're into restoration/conservation work although the videos are quite long but Mark is quite good at keeping your attention and is quite entertaining in his own way, he's one of those ones that can keep a very interesting conversation with just himself in the room.

I think if you watch a master of any craft you'll pick something up you can apply to your own work at some point down the line.

[youtube]mXj_SaE8Z08[/youtube]

[youtube]LKeOQVsyRMU[/youtube]

[youtube]fD6LdfhVA14[/youtube]

[youtube]4baaSSMzpuk[/youtube]



Full playlist here as some are unlisted if anyone is interested:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-BWo2RPhyA&list=PLXkDgOmKP4dr1tBHqtrScjMGQRrt2MU1r&index=1


----------



## city17 (18 Sep 2020)

Not sure if they've been mentioned before, but some smaller channels I enjoy are:

Dorian Bracht, who just makes videos about how to make one specific joint with hand tools.


Attila's Workshop, an Australian who doesn't upload often but his videos show great attention to detail. He also does some metalworking for most projects.


Kodama Designs. He only has four videos, but they're quite impressive. He uses a (I'm guessing high-end) CNC machine to create joinery. Shows that you can do really creative things with cnc machines.


Edit: That got me in the mood to compile a longer list of good woodworking channels.


----------



## Nelly111s (19 Sep 2020)

A young guy that I've been following for a couple of years is Sean Evelegh - https://www.youtube.com/c/SeanEvelegh/featured
It's good to see his development in woodwork and film making.

He's going to be on a new woodworking show with Will Hardie, called "The Chop".


----------



## Noho12C (15 Oct 2020)

A nice video for hand tools enthusiasts

18th Century Cabinetmaker


----------



## Noho12C (6 Nov 2020)

A nice collection of (very) old videos about tool making. Might come handy to pass the time during the lockdown v2.0...

Ken Hawley Collection Trust


----------



## NormanB (22 Nov 2020)

Not woodwork but beautiful craftsmanship and beautifully filmed

Clickspring


Just one example of his excellent projects.


----------



## Ttrees (22 Nov 2020)

KillenWOOD is a good channel I don't recall being mentioned.
Maker of refined old world furniture.


----------

